# Four seasons residence club. where can I find info?



## aytug (Jan 20, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find the info about them? I mean rules of exchange etc? in particular I am interested to know if they allow exchanging within their network, do they have a concept of mandatory vs voluntary resorts similar to Starwood. would appreciate any help.


----------



## GregGH (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi

Very little exchanging - Aviara & Scottsdale --with only a slim chance for a lottery for additional properties.

Suggest you skip them is you feel exchanging is important.

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 20, 2010)

*Buy to own.. not to trade*

Here's an old thread you might find helpful...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45924

Good Luck


----------



## Steve (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree strongly with what others have said.  The Four Seasons resorts are absolutely top notch, but the internal exchange program is the pits.  Do NOT buy a Four Seasons week with the expectation of exchanging into any Four Seasons other than Aviara or Scottsdale. 

Steve


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 20, 2010)

For more posts, put this in your google search box:

*"four seasons"site:tugbbs.com*


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 25, 2010)

I attended a developer presentation at FS Punta Mita when I was staying in the hotel there last year. The salesperson said that so far, all the FS residence clubs trade with each other on a 1 for 1 basis. It sounded like you could book remaining inventory in other clubs when the owners there hadn't already booked it during their exclusive booking period. She made it sound like that wouldn't be an issue, but it WAS a salesperson, so YMMV.

Also, the "pure" residence clubs trade on a more than 1:1 basis into the FS Aviara and Scottsdale. I believe the ratio was 3:1. For example, one week in a 2 bed in Punta Mita would trade for 3 weeks in Aviara. It sounded like this was quite do-able, as apparently they have a waiting list of owners trying to trade out of the "timeshare" properties into the "residence" properties, so they hold a lottery every year to determine who can trade into the "residence" properties. 

The summary of all that is that "residence--->timeshare" is easy
and that "timeshare--->residence" is hard.

I will close by noting that all of this came from a salesperson, so it could be their "interpretation" of the truth, but I thought I'd share it anyway, since information on the FS program is pretty hard to find.

Best regards,

Michael


----------



## j. perez (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm an owner at The FS Punta Mita Residence Club and have never actually traded time with another location.  
But I have been told the timeshare properties are handled in a different manner than the fractional ownership properties.  I think there is some sort of ratio program.
If I get time today I will try to get a little more clarification and post it.


----------



## GregGH (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello Jeannie

Think of it like this -- you have the HIGHEST level - you can get anything you want ...

You get to ask for any week you want  - and will get it - and can trade the worst week you have for it .... I think

ps - you might change your user name to avoid getting spammed - 

Great to have you hear - if  you want to crush us all-- post some pictures of your place  ( smile )  ... just seen pic's - ssssooooo nice looookkking

Greg


----------



## j. perez (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks, Greg, haven't had time to investigate further.  I think you are correct.

I've tried to change my user name, haven't had success.  I do rent some of my time, so maybe it's not a bad thing.

The best photos of the FS Punta Mita Res Club are at the FS website for the Residence Clubs.  Maybe that's where you've seen them.  If not, I would google it.  

Take Care.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2010)

*status of FSA arbitration?*

What is the status of the arbitration between Four Seasons and the property owners of FSA? It has been more than 6 months. Thanks.


----------



## j. perez (Jan 28, 2010)

I did get a new screen name.  Thanks for the heads up, Greg.

I received a Network Credits chart from The FSRC.
In a nutshell, with respect to high season, Punta Mita, Costa Rica, Vail, (soon to open), and Jackson Hole are 6300 credits per week.
Aviara is 2800/week and Scottsdale is 4200/week.

In addition, Punta Mita can trade with: 
These non Four Seasons properties currently available for an exchange at the Phillips Club in New York City, Villa Estancia in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, The Hemingways in Sun Valley, Idaho and Tonopalo, Lake Tahoe.  This may change at any time and is probably available to locations other than Punta Mita. i think there's a 1/1 exchange ratio at these properties.  

I hope this helps.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Jan 29, 2010)

I suspect Greg is right.  Certainly have heard that it is very difficult trading out of Four Seasons Aviara and Scottsdale.  That uncertainty and difficulty with exchanging was a main reason as to why I ended up joining a DC rather than buying a fractional.  Also didn't like the rotating calendars and other irritating complexity of the reservation system.  An equity DC was as close as I could get to the protection of a fractional while getting the better portfolio and reservation flexibility of a DC.

Separately, Punta Mita is a fantastic development.  One of my favorite houses in the A&K portfolio is there.  Golf courses are great.  Good dining options.  Beautiful development and absolutely stunning location on a peninsula.


----------



## vineyarder (Jan 29, 2010)

I used to own at FS Aviara, and had been told how easy it would be to exchange, unsold inventory open for exchange, etc., etc.  Of course I also bought pre-construction and was told they would have 15 locations in 3 years... and 5 years later it was still just 2.

 In reality, before I sold, an 'owners services' supervisor admitted that not one single Aviara owner had successfully traded into Jackson Hole or Punta Mita and we couldn't even request an exchange to CR...

So, yes, if you have Punta Mita, CR or JH and (for some reason) want to go to Aviara, I'm sure that can be arranged easily... but not the reverse.  So if the OP is looking to exchange, buying at Aviara will leave them very disappointed!


----------



## GregGH (Feb 1, 2010)

One link lead me to another - and - well you know the story - finally got here >>

http://www.travelandleisure.com/tl500/2009/region/us

*click link on see T&L top hotels  in google earth *-- and see the Aviara link - and well - you have killed another perfectly good hour in learning and looking at things = at least I warned you

Greg


----------

